# Garden hunt - two more from today



## KristerP (May 13, 2010)

It's easy, real easy to get hooked on Macro photography - love it 










http://laperm.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/dsc_9867.jpg


----------



## flea77 (May 13, 2010)

Nice work, really like the first one.

Allan


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 13, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

wow wow wow.....


----------



## Maxim01 (May 15, 2010)

amazing


----------



## KristerP (May 15, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## leftypony (May 15, 2010)

what lens are you using here, just wonderful!


----------



## AndreaB (May 15, 2010)

#1 is fantastic!


----------



## KristerP (May 15, 2010)

leftypony said:


> what lens are you using here, just wonderful!


 
Thank you!  - I am using a Tamron SP AF90mm F/2.8 Di 1:1 Macro lens. 

AF90mm F/2.8 Di 1:1 Macro; Lenses; Tamron USA, Inc.


----------



## D-B-J (May 15, 2010)

nice shot!


----------

